# ok lets make a silencer



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

I've had my exhaust(megan headers, megan catback duel 3 inch tip) for some time now love the looks like the sound just wish it was a little quiter I'm thinkin about making a bolt on silencer ide like to cut the sound about half got any ideas on what size inside pipe should be don't want to restrict flow two much but enought to make things a bit more liveable. Thing I'm thinkin about now is a 2 inch pipe in each tip you guys think that's too small? The cat back piping is 2.5 inch.:fluffy:


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok so I tried my silencer idea no luck I'm looking into getting a new muffler ide like to only get an axle back cus I already have a good megan midpipe ide like a muffler that is nice and deep with a tone that is not killin the ears. Maybe close to the nismo tone not much louder. Its a street car like a nice street exhaust. What you guys think?


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

well new muffler idea gone no real good axleback exhaust out their ill just have a muffler shop weld in the longest resonator we can find in their. now does brand really madder? and is the cherry bomb that you see at autozone a good resonator? will that help with how loud it is?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get the biggest resonator you can fit underneath the car and that with a new muffler is probably going to be your only option. The aftermarket header and eliminating the cat increase volume exponentially.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok this is my plans I'm going to complete my megan exhaust with getting the downpipe from them then ill have the magnaflow highflow cat welded into the downpipe also with the biggest resanator that will fit. I think that should make it sound good. Also as of right now I have the 2nd dary cat still in the stock dp will replacing the downpipe and adding the highflow fix how the car smells like shit after driving it hard? I kinda think I read that the magnaflow cat is a true full size cat and the one that I have now is not really a cat? Is that true? Also will adding all this make my car a lot quiter I don't wanna go through all this for nothing. 

Thanks sorry for the long explanation.:waving:


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok I've. Decided to go with getting a high flow cat I found one on ebay for 63 bucks made by magna flow kills two birds with one stone gets rid of the exhaust smell and I'm hoping helps with sound.


----------

